# Changing program expiry in TivoWeb?



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I have looked for this (honest) and didn't find anything, so I am going to ask the question


Does anyone know of a Tivoweb script to be able to change a whole lot of programs expiry/retention settings at once?

I have a lot of "retain for 'n' days" that I'd like to change to "keep until I delete", but doing them one-by-one  just doesn't appeal!

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Not exactly what you're asking for, but if you have hackman and bufferhack installed then there's a 'Mark all recordings 'Keep Until I Delete' ' option.

I *think* you need bufferhack installed because to get there, I need to click on "bufferhack and other hacks" from hackman. Can't remember whether there was a "other hacks" before I got bufferhack.

HTH


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

PhilG said:


> I have looked for this (honest) and didn't find anything, so I am going to ask the question
> 
> Does anyone know of a Tivoweb script to be able to change a whole lot of programs expiry/retention settings at once?
> 
> ...


This script doesn't do precisely what you ask, but this is as good place as any to post it! It extends all normal recording for two days. Gets rid of all yellow dots and (!) dots in Now Playing in a flash. I would have posted this sooner but been a tad busy


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

mrtickle said:


> This script doesn't do precisely what you ask, but this is as good place as any to post it! It extends all normal recording for two days. Gets rid of all yellow dots and (!) dots in Now Playing in a flash. I would have posted this sooner but been a tad busy


mrtickle.. your Back !!!!!!!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Reading the script, it detects "save until I delete" as having an expiry date of 24855 (??). Does that mean you can CHANGE something to "save until I delete" by settings it's expiry deta TO 24855 (whatever THAT is!)???

Thanks


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

24855 is Jan 1st 2038, and is used as a "marker" meaning "forever". Anyone with a TiVo still going then can expect real problems.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

PhilG said:


> Reading the script, it detects "save until I delete" as having an expiry date of 24855 (??). Does that mean you can CHANGE something to "save until I delete" by settings it's expiry deta TO 24855 (whatever THAT is!)???
> 
> Thanks


Indeed, that's what TiVoweb does when you Edit a programme using its interface. The ui2 module I use has more options on this screen (until I delete, then 1,2,....14, expired). Hope it's useful anyway!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Where did you get UI2? - sounds more like what I want and it'll save me editing the sl_all you posted here....????


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

It's mine! I have posted it before but can't find it in a search myself. Here's the one I'm currently using. It should be used in the modules directory as a patch to ui.itcl (leave them both and restart). You may have to hack around a bit as my ui.itcl contains LJ's stuff too (see his website). HTH


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just so I don't screw anything up, can you detail the install for me please.

I currently have a file '00ui.tcl'. (The 00 is there so it's always at the top, of course )

Do I just replace that file with this one, renaming as necessary? 

I don't get your references to patching and "hack around a bit". Sounds more complicated than I can handle 

Thanks.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Hmmm

Copied ui2.tcl to Tivoweb/modules and did a full restart of Tivoweb

After Tivo itself had finished rebooting(!!!!!) I now do have the ui2 option in my menu, but I am almost afraid to use it

How do I find out why Tivo rebooted????

There doesn't seem to be anything obviously Tivoweb related in the kernel log, just this:

Jun 8 09:48:06 (none) kernel: cachecard: stats = hit:273, miss:0, write:1150 
Jun 8 09:48:53 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b24420) 
Jun 8 09:50:08 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b24420) 
Jun 8 09:51:23 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80f87b80) 
Jun 8 09:51:23 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b24420) 
Jun 8 09:52:38 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80f87b80) 
Jun 8 09:52:38 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80ac63e0) 
Jun 8 09:52:38 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b24420) 
Jun 8 09:53:10 (none) kernel: TCPv4 bad checksum from c0a80003:061c to c0a800de:0015, len=1480/1480/1500 
Jun 8 09:53:10 (none) kernel: TCPv4 bad checksum from c0a80003:061d to c0a800de:05db, len=1071/1071/1091 
Jun 8 09:53:10 (none) kernel: TCPv4 bad checksum from c0a80003:061d to c0a800de:05db, len=81/81/101 
Jun 8 09:53:10 (none) kernel: TCPv4 bad checksum from c0a80003:061d to c0a800de:05db, len=20/20/40 
Jun 8 09:53:55 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80ac66c0) 
Jun 8 09:53:55 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8089bcc0) 
Jun 8 09:53:55 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80ac63e0) 
Jun 8 09:53:55 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8089b9e0) 
Jun 8 09:53:55 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8089b700) 
Jun 8 09:53:55 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8089b420) 
Jun 8 09:53:55 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8089b140) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80d83460) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80d83180) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809abb80) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b24700) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b24140) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b249e0) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b24cc0) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80ac69a0) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80ac6100) 
Jun 8 09:53:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80a84120) 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file.
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: Loaded 29 symbols from 9 modules.
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: Old MediaSwitch address map 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: Memory configured for 16MB 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: CPU clock speed: 54MHz 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: ^MTeleworld Customer Device Starting Up! 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VidOut, next irq 50, idle irq 58, channel 5 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2020 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VidIn, next irq 55, idle irq 63, channel 1 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2121 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: DMA Channel Events, next irq 52, idle irq 60, channel 4 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2929 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: DMA Channel OSD, next irq 48, idle irq 56, channel 7 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: MS IMR a9a9 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: DMA Channel AudOut, next irq 49, idle irq 57, channel 6 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: MS IMR e9e9 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: DMA Channel AudIn, next irq 54, idle irq 62, channel 2 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: MS IMR ebeb 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VBI, next irq 53, idle irq 61, channel 3 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: MS IMR efef 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: DMA Channel Ide, next irq 51, idle irq 59, channel 0 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: MS IMR ffff 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: Boot Parameters= root=/dev/hda7 
Jan 1 00:03:15 (none) kernel: Initial MAC address=0:0:0:0:0:0 

?????


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK, I just peeked at ui2s menu - I don't see how it can help me change expiry on a whole group of programs, so maybe wires are crossed somewhere?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Wires crossed I think yes. When I wrote


> Indeed, that's what TiVoweb does when you Edit a programme using its interface. The ui2 module I use has more options on this screen (until I delete, then 1,2,....14, expired). Hope it's useful anyway!


I meant that the Edit programme page in ui2 has more Save Until options, instead of just copying the defaut TiVo UI options. Sorry for any confusion.

cwaring - sorry. You'll have to hack around with it. It might not even work at all, as I said: it is intertwined with the patches to TiVoweb's baseline ui.itcl (genre changes, timezone fixes, Sky Radio fixes etc), and LJ's changes (for SlotFree). I don't think I'll have time to uncouple it all any time soon.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh okay. Forget that then! Current one works well enough


----------

